# Gaming Monitor 200-400Euro



## GiZm0 (20. April 2014)

Hi Leute ich suche einen neuen Gaming Monitor.
Leider kenne ich mich in diesem Segment überhaupt nicht aus, was gut ist und was nicht.


Budget: 200-400+/-
Größe: 24-27zoll
Grafikkarte: R9 280x ATI

Sollte vorhanden sein: DVI Anschluss (bin kein HDMI Freund)

Spiele wie z.B Diablo3,Battliefield,Skyrim


Danke schon mal.


----------



## xpSyk (20. April 2014)

Ich würde dir da ganz klar ein IPS empfehlen, da 144Hzer nur für krasse Shootersuchtis was sind und eine schei* Bildqualität haben.  

Da gäbe es z.B. http://geizhals.de/715683 oder http://geizhals.de/665211 .


----------



## GiZm0 (20. April 2014)

Der Dell hört sich gut an aber der LG hat auch nur 23zoll.


----------



## xpSyk (20. April 2014)

Naja bei alles größer als 24" ist FullHD furchtbar.^^ Man könnte auch einen WQHD nehmen, aber dann wirts nochmal deutlich teurer.


----------



## GiZm0 (20. April 2014)

27" (68,58cm) Asus VE Serie VE278Q schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI 

was hälst von dem

oder

24" (60,96cm) Asus VS Serie VS248H schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI


----------



## xpSyk (20. April 2014)

Würde ich nicht nehmen, da nur TN Panel. Die Bildqualität von IPS ist einfach um Welten besser...


----------



## Rabber (20. April 2014)

Hier würde der Dell P2414H gut passen PRAD | Monitore | Hersteller Dell | Spezifikation: Datenblatt Dell P2414H


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Naja bei alles größer als 24" ist FullHD furchtbar.^^ Man könnte auch einen WQHD nehmen, aber dann wirts nochmal deutlich teurer.


 
Ich frage mich immer was da so furchtbar ist.
Nicht jeder empfindet das so.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (20. April 2014)

Hatte ich auch mal, ist wirklich nicht so schlimm.

Aber auch nicht so schön  , als side Monitore mit IPS panel sollten die aber brauchbar sein. BTW hat xPsyk recht, IPS vs TN = Welten bei der Bildqualität.


----------



## GiZm0 (21. April 2014)

Leider bin ich kein Stück schlauer.

Kann auch ein 27zoll sein habe ja 400euro zur Verfügung


----------



## Rabber (21. April 2014)

Hast du mein Post weiter oben überlesen? Hab den selber.
Die Farben sind sehr gut und er ist zu 100% zocker tauglich.Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut da knackt/knarzt gar nichts und er sieht sehr Edel aus. 
Du kannst ihn in der Höhe verstellen,drehen,neigen und er hat sogar eine Pivot-Funktion.
Außerdem besitzt DP und DVI ein DisplayPort Kabel liegt bei.


----------



## xpSyk (21. April 2014)

Der hier wäre wohl perfekt für dich: http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-27ea73lm-27ea73lm-p-a901628.html


----------



## Rabber (21. April 2014)

Hat aber kein DVI.


----------



## xpSyk (21. April 2014)

Der schon, ist aber etwas teurer: http://geizhals.de/1074884


----------



## Rabber (21. April 2014)

Hat aber auch nur FullHD auf 27".


----------



## DARK_SESSION (21. April 2014)

Was soll er sich in dem Budget denn sonst kaufen als 27" FHD? Da gibts momentan nichts bis auf die Koreaner ... QNIX QX2710 LED Evolution II Multi TRUE10 TRUE 10 Matte 27zoll 2560x1440 Monitor | eBay


----------



## xpSyk (21. April 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Hat aber kein DVI.


 
MAch du doch mal einen Vorschlag? 
Und das hab ich ja schon gesagt, dass ich einen 24" FHD nehmen würde und 27" nicht das wahre ist ohne WQHD.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

Geh einfach mal in nen MM oder so und guck dir mal nen 27" FHD an.
Aber auch auf Armlänge rangehen.
Wenn dich die Auflösung nicht stört, kannst auch einen 27" nehmen.


----------



## Venom89 (21. April 2014)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem 27FHD und ich habe sehr gute Augen: )


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. April 2014)

Ich sag mal FHD auf 27" ist die oberste grenze.
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen andere meinen bei 24" FHD pixel zählen zu können vileicht mit ner lupe
Die nächsten schreien nach 1440p auf 5" Phones.......
Ich fande FHD auf 27" sehr angenehm gerade beim surfen in spielen hats mich schon gestört weil man schon ne stufe höher AA nehmen muss gerade in Shootern.


----------



## Rabber (21. April 2014)

@ xpSyk guck mal auf Seite 1/2 irgendwie werde ich immer überlesen -.-


----------



## hellm (21. April 2014)

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

hellm schrieb:


> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus VN279QLB



Und wie immer kann ich den Monitor aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrung nicht empfehlen.


----------



## hellm (21. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und wie immer kann ich den Monitor aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrung nicht empfehlen.


das ist natürlich ein argument.

ich kann den monitor sehr empfehlen. sogar sehr sehr. bei pixelfehlern innerhalb der ersten 7 tage an asus wenden und die schicken ersatz. ansonsten geniales teil, die verschiedenen bildmodis sind gelungen, intensive farben, guter schwarzwert, hoher kontrast und keine schlieren oder ähnliches. ach ja, kein inputlag.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

Naja Ersatz haben die mir 4mal geschickt und jetzt warte ich immer noch auf mein Geld.


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

also ich habe mir mal diesen bestellt.
Hat ein Kumpel mir empfohlen
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BPL078S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

ich teste ihn und schaue mal.


----------



## Ramarus (22. April 2014)

Wie findet ihr den Dell U2414H ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

GiZm0 schrieb:


> also ich habe mir mal diesen bestellt.
> Hat ein Kumpel mir empfohlen
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BPL078S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ich teste ihn und schaue mal.



Hmm bei dem Budget hätte ich mir keinen Durchschnittsmonitor mit TN Panel geholt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

Ramarus schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Dell U2414H ?


 
Also ich hab ihn heut bekommen und bis jetzt kann ich net meckern die Farben sind sehr gut!
Spieletauglich ist er auch und ich hab hier noch nen 144Hz Monitor und nen 60hz TN 2MS klar das er etwas lagnsamer als TN 60Hz 2MS,144Hz lass ich mal weg das wär unfär  dafür schlägt er sich aber richtig gut was die Latenz betrifft und die Farben machen das etwas langsamere wieder wett.
Das ding ist urlaub für meine Augen
Beim BenQ hab ich da so meine Prob.


----------



## xpSyk (22. April 2014)

BenQs haben meiner Erfahrung nach immer beschi*ene Bildqualität, nur zum Zocken sind die XLs gut. ^^


----------



## hellm (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja Ersatz haben die mir 4mal geschickt und jetzt warte ich immer noch auf mein Geld.



hm, witzig, mein 4. monitor war dann ohne jeden fehler. ich dachte nicht das dies öfter passiert, aber scheinbar eben doch. ich hatte aber sehr gute erfahrungen mit dem asus-support gemacht, und inzwischen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem monitor. nach dem 3. defekten gerät kann man vom händler das geld zurück verlangen, und man hat ja ein verpacktes und dokumentiertes neugerät direkt von asus, also wenns da probleme gibt, shice händler. kann dich verstehen, trotzdem ist der monitor, sofern er keine fehler hat, sehr gut. sollte man sich halt überlegen ob man sich 2x die woche einen monitor schicken lassen will.

Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
der hat kein amva+, sondern ein ips panel. damit gibt scheinbar weniger probleme, und zum zocken soll der auch taugen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hmm bei dem Budget hätte ich mir keinen Durchschnittsmonitor mit TN Panel geholt.


 This, warscheinlich hat er ihm zum Kauf gezwungen als ihn empfohlen  , DER IST ULTRA Geil! TN Panel, 23" , kein 120 Hz, keine Hohe Auflösung keine Besonderheiten, was will man mehr 

Aber man kennt es ja, was man selbst hat ist immer am besten ohne das Gegenstück getestet zu haben.


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> This, warscheinlich hat er ihm zum Kauf gezwungen als ihn empfohlen  , DER IST ULTRA Geil! TN Panel, 23" , kein 120 Hz, keine Hohe Auflösung keine Besonderheiten, was will man mehr
> 
> Aber man kennt es ja, was man selbst hat ist immer am besten ohne das Gegenstück getestet zu haben.


 




Ja ich kann ihn ja zurück schicken wenn ihr jetzt sagt das er schlecht ist.


----------



## hellm (22. April 2014)

wenn er das macht was er soll, das drin ist was drauf steht, dann isses halt immer noch kein guter monitor. wenn er auch noch shice is, naja tonne halt, aber was soll man von einem billigen tn auch erwarten?

ich komme von nem 120hz tn, und ich brauchs nicht mehr, 60hz reichen vollkommen. und tn will ich nie wieder eins. du zahlst für ein ausreichendes ips oder vn panel von benq auch nicht allzu viel mehr.
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00HVCJS8K/redorbonlinevisi
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00BPL08U0/redorbonlinevisi
http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-VA-LED-Mo...=UTF8&qid=1398183562&sr=8-1&keywords=GW2760HS
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ GW2760HS Teil 8


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

hellm schrieb:


> hm, witzig, mein 4. monitor war dann ohne jeden fehler. ich dachte nicht das dies öfter passiert, aber scheinbar eben doch. ich hatte aber sehr gute erfahrungen mit dem asus-support gemacht, und inzwischen bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit dem monitor. nach dem 3. defekten gerät kann man vom händler das geld zurück verlangen, und man hat ja ein verpacktes und dokumentiertes neugerät direkt von asus, also wenns da probleme gibt, shice händler. kann dich verstehen, trotzdem ist der monitor, sofern er keine fehler hat, sehr gut. sollte man sich halt überlegen ob man sich 2x die woche einen monitor schicken lassen will.


 
Neugerät wär schön, der letzte war nen 3/4 Jahr alt und ohne Zubehör.



GiZm0 schrieb:


> Ja ich kann ihn ja zurück schicken wenn ihr jetzt sagt das er schlecht ist.


 
Nicht schlecht, aber bei 60Hz würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr TN nehmen.
Ich meine auch das man bei dem nur AMA an oder aus machen kann.



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> This, warscheinlich hat er ihm zum Kauf gezwungen als ihn empfohlen  , DER IST ULTRA Geil! TN Panel, 23" , kein 120 Hz, keine Hohe Auflösung keine Besonderheiten, was will man mehr
> 
> Aber man kennt es ja, was man selbst hat ist immer am besten ohne das Gegenstück getestet zu haben.


 
Ohja mein Lieblingsspruch:
Den habe ich auch, der ist gut.


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

Ja sry für doppelpost


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2412M-LE...id=1398190470&sr=1-1&keywords=dell+ultrasharp

oder der?


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

der hier hört sich auch noch gut an.


Asus PB248Q 61,2 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

Wow, Triple Post und 2 mal den gleichen Monitor.Respekt.
Ich hoffe mal du fragst jetzt nicht bei jedem einzelnen Monitor nach.
Und benutz den Edit Button.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (22. April 2014)

C-C-Combobreaker


----------



## Rabber (22. April 2014)

Wie sieht es mit dem 61546 - 23,8&quot; (60,47cm) Dell UltraSharp U2414H aus?


----------



## GiZm0 (22. April 2014)

Rabber schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem 61546 - 23,8&quot; (60,47cm) Dell UltraSharp U2414H aus?


 

Ich habe langsam keine Ahnung mehr was ich nehmen soll. xD


----------



## hellm (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Neugerät wär schön, der letzte war nen 3/4 Jahr alt und ohne Zubehör.


direkt von asus? ich habe jedesmal einen neuen bekommen. naja seis drum, tut mir leid für dich, hoffe du bekommst dein geld noch wieder. für mich freuts mich umso mehr, ich hab einen ohne fehler. evtl mit glück, der benq vorher hatte auch so ein amva+ mit pixelfehlern, die baut glaub ich optronics oder so ähnlich.

zu dem asus monitor:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB248Q Teil 8
ich würde sagen einer der heiseren kandidaten.


----------



## GiZm0 (23. April 2014)

hellm schrieb:


> direkt von asus? ich habe jedesmal einen neuen bekommen. naja seis drum, tut mir leid für dich, hoffe du bekommst dein geld noch wieder. für mich freuts mich umso mehr, ich hab einen ohne fehler. evtl mit glück, der benq vorher hatte auch so ein amva+ mit pixelfehlern, die baut glaub ich optronics oder so ähnlich.
> 
> zu dem asus monitor:
> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB248Q Teil 8
> ich würde sagen einer der heiseren kandidaten.


 

Bestellt


----------



## hellm (23. April 2014)

ich hoffe dir ist bekannt das dieser monitor 16:10 auflösung hat, das ist nicht in jedem game optimal. ich hatte dir diesen als alternative empfohlen:
http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VX279Q-LCD-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00DRPYS5S

aber der von dir bestellte ist auf jeden fall ein gutes teil. mit 16:10 musst halt zusehn wie du zurecht kommst. wenn es keine doofen konsolenports sind hast du sogar mehr bild, da die auflösung ja enbenfalls höher ist mit 19x12.
der treiber der grafikkarte kann wohl auch noch abhilfe schaffen, dann gibts halt schwarze balken oben und unten. also nochmal, ist eher suboptimal fürs zocken, aber kein problem im ernstfall und kann sogar mal besser sein.

hf


----------



## Ulmi (23. April 2014)

Ich denke mit dem Eizo wärst du auch gut gefahren: PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 11
ist günstiger als der Asus, hat 5 Jahre Garantie und nützliche Gamergimmicks. Aber der Asus ist sicher auch gut


----------



## hellm (23. April 2014)

ne, das wäre nicht der richtige gewesen. eizo's foris-serie weiß mich gar nicht zu überzeugen. Ich wusste auch warum ich ein amva+ panel will, noch lieber als ein ips. die größe ist auch genial, ich seh da keine pixel, häng aber auch nicht direkt mit der nase davor. ich bin sozusagen im monitorhimmel mit meiner kiste, und es wären sogar gaming-gimmicks dabei, ich nutze sie nur nicht. einen timer kann ich einblenden, und verschiedene crosshairs. ich mag aber eher die bildmodis und die dadurch perfekte officetauglichkeit und das geniale bild beim zocken. und va. nie wieder ganzjahresreifen! 3 jahre garantie mit vor-ort-usw hab ich auch, und wer weiß was danach kommt.


----------



## Ulmi (23. April 2014)

Naja dann bist du aber wohl eher eine große Ausnahme. Im Allgemeinen (falls man mal nicht ein absolutes Montagsmodell erwischt) sind die Kritiken ja sehr überzeugt von dem Teil. Einen ziemlich aktuellen VA hatte ich auch bereits und meiner Meinung nach war der fürs zocken ungeeignet.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> Naja dann bist du aber wohl eher eine große Ausnahme. Im Allgemeinen (falls man mal nicht ein absolutes Montagsmodell erwischt) sind die Kritiken ja sehr überzeugt von dem Teil. Einen ziemlich aktuellen VA hatte ich auch bereits und meiner Meinung nach war der fürs zocken ungeeignet.



Was ist denn ein ziemlich aktueller VA?


----------



## Ulmi (23. April 2014)

gw2460hm in der neusten revision.


----------



## hellm (23. April 2014)

große ausnahme? eher nicht. bei prad.de hats mein asus sogar unter die empfehlungen für 27" gaming monitore geschafft. ein anderer, ebenfalls 27" von benq mit amva+ hat das lob "besser gehts derzeit nur mit 120hz" im fazit bekommen. beide monitore hatte ich schon verlinkt. aber hey, vielleicht ist dies eine 24" panel das du da ansprichst einfach nicht gut umgesetzt, bzw. einfach von haus aus kacke. amva+ hat einen weiten weg von mva/pva hinter sich und weiß zu überzeugen, bei meinem asus noch mehr als dem benq, wie ich auch aus eigener erfahrung zu berichten weiß. beim thema gaming amva+ den vorzug vor ips zu gewähren, auch damit stehe ich nicht alleine, aber da gibts sicher auch andere geschmäcker. war schon alles gut so, war keine spontane bauchentscheidung


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> gw2460hm in der neusten revision.



Zu dem finde ich nicht wirkliche vergleichbare Tests, aber wenn ich den Test vom FS2333 mit dem vom Iiyama XB2783 vergleiche, dann ist da das VA Panel schneller solange man auf Überschwinger verzichten will.


----------



## Ulmi (24. April 2014)

Warum solltest du keine Ausnahme sein? Schon mal bei amazon, prad oder hier im Forum Meinungen gelesen? Viel Kritik bleibt da nicht übrig. 

Der gw2460hm wird auch mit 4ms beworben. Hatte in seiner höchsten Overdirve Stufe aber dann auch starke Überschwinger. Zudem war der schwarz-schwarz Wechsel bei weitem nicht so schnell, was sich in merklicher Schlierenbildung niederschlug. Ob andere VA Panels besser sind kann ich aber auch nicht beurteilen. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es hier mega Unterschiede bei den 4ms Geräten gibt. Außerdem war es unmöglich dunkle Inhalte tagsüber zu genießen. Dunkle Farbnuancen verschwanden in einem düsteren schwarz. Thief oder Witcher waren so unspielbar. Der Eizo hat mir da doch deutlich besser gefallen.

Wie gesagt ich kann nur über den einen Monitor berichten, weiß nicht wie es mit anderen VA aussieht. Aber den Eizo als schlechtes Gerät hinzustellen finde ich schon fragwürdig und vor allem noch ohne Begründung.


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2014)

Wer sagt das der Eizo schlecht ist?
Und zu behaupten alle Monitore mit VA Panel sind zu langsam ist dann ok , oder was?
Ich habe auf den Test vom Iiyama XB2783 hingewiesen, wenn du keine Überschwinger willst ist der Iiyama knappe 5ms schneller als der Eizo. 
Und die Herstellerangabe zur Reaktionszeit interessiert nicht, da sie eher selten zutrifft.
Bei dem FS2333 gibt Eizo 3,4ms gtg an, aber selbst mit starken Überschwingern sind es knapp 6ms und ohne Überschwinger ca 11ms.
Beim Iiyama mit dem ach so langsamen VA Panel sind es 6ms ohne Überschwinger. 
Man muss schon den Monitor im einzelnen betrachten, ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das der Eizo schlecht ist?
> Und zu behaupten alle Monitore mit VA Panel sind zu langsam ist dann ok , oder was?
> Ich habe auf den Test vom Iiyama XB2783 hingewiesen, wenn du keine Überschwinger willst ist der Iiyama knappe 5ms schneller als der Eizo.
> Und die Herstellerangabe zur Reaktionszeit interessiert nicht, da sie eher selten zutrifft.
> ...


 

Genau deiner Meinung alle sagen Eizo ist der schnellste was ja auch stimmt aber kein sagt das er auch extreme überschwinger hat und Artefakte ohne ende da sind.
Und wenn man alles auf normal hat ist er auch net schneller wie alles andere wenn net sogar langsamer.
Subjektiev gesehen fand ich den Iiyama mehr spieletauglicher als so manch ein IPS teil.
Er hat zwar nen leichten uschärfetouch gehabt in schnelle shooter dafür war der InputLag so gut wie garnicht vorhanden..


----------



## Ulmi (24. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das der Eizo schlecht ist?
> Und zu behaupten alle Monitore mit VA Panel sind zu langsam ist dann ok , oder was?
> Ich habe auf den Test vom Iiyama XB2783 hingewiesen, wenn du keine Überschwinger willst ist der Iiyama knappe 5ms schneller als der Eizo.
> Und die Herstellerangabe zur Reaktionszeit interessiert nicht, da sie eher selten zutrifft.
> ...



Ich habe eigentlich immer nur vom gw2460hm gesprochen (auch wenn ich bisher davon ausgegangen bin andere VAs würden sich ähnlich verhalten). Wenn der Iiyama aber ein solch besseres VA Panel hat ist das ja hervorragend


----------



## JoM79 (25. April 2014)

Vor ein paar Jahren meinte auch jeder das IPS viel zu langsam ist, aber die Panelentwicklung bleibt ja nicht stehen.
Was mich immer ein wenig wundert, ist das Samsung kein Gaming Monitor auf PLS Basis rausbringt.


----------



## Negev (28. April 2014)

Ich werf einfach mal die Frage in den Raum:

24" oder 27"

Suche auch nen Gaming Monitor...
http://www.alternate.de/LG/Flatron-27EA73LM-P-LED-Monitor/html/product/1054218?
oder
LG 27MP65HQ-P, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DVI-D (HDCP) (gibts ne 24" Version)
oder
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, LED-Monitor


----------



## GiZm0 (28. April 2014)

Also ich habe habe am Samstag meinen Bildschirm bekommen.
Ich muss sagen das ding ist der Hammer.
https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/PB248Q-LED-Monitor/html/product/1063571?



Ein Unterschied von Tag und Nacht zu meinem alten Samsung
Samsung B2230H 54,6 cm Wide Screen TFT-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Bewertung:

+Die Farben,Kontrast einfach Klasse.
+USB 3.0 vier mal an der seite
+DVI,HDMI,Analog usw.
+Bewegung und Verstellen in alle Richtungen.


Minus sind...
-nur 60Hz
-zu Dunkel (kann man aber ja erhöhen in der Helligkeit-Einstellungen)
-Farbtemp ändern (auf 5500K bei mir)
- Und mein größter Nachteil finde ich. Man kann denn Monitor Hoch,Runter,Quer,Nach vorne,Nach hinten verstellen aber es gibt keinen Einrastfunktion. 
Was es ziemlich nerven kann gerade beim Abstauen ein bisschen Druck genügt und er Verstellt sich.

Aber ansonsten kann ich diesen Monitor sehr empfehlen.


----------



## Negev (28. April 2014)

Dann mal GZ das du dein Monitor gefunden hast...



GiZm0 schrieb:


> Minus sind...
> -nur 60Hz


 
Jaja da streitet man sich... für mich war 120 bzw. 144 auch mal ein Kaufargument. Aber man muss auch bedenken das man für 120/144Hz eben genau so viel FPS bringen muss. Entweder hat man hierfür immer Highend Hardware oder man muss die Grafik runterstellen.

Mir ist Bildqualität/Grafik aber fast lieber!


----------



## GiZm0 (28. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Dann mal GZ das du dein Monitor gefunden hast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Genau deswegen habe ich mich für diesen von Asus entschieden.

Und ich kann ihn wirlich Empfehlen.
Trotz ein paar Minuspunkte die für mich nicht sehr Relevant sind, die ich aber trotzdem aufgezählt habe.

24zoll bei 60cm Entfernung zum Bildschirm sind auch genug.


----------



## Negev (28. April 2014)

Aber der Asus hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10... was ich persönlich doch nicht so cool finde...

Ich denke ich werd hier zugreifen:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, LED-Monitor schwarz/silber, DisplayPort,...
oder doch den hier
LG Flatron 27EA73LM-P, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI (inkl. MHL),...

... das ist die Qual des Überangebots!


----------



## Ramarus (28. April 2014)

hellm schrieb:


> ich hoffe dir ist bekannt das dieser monitor 16:10 auflösung hat, das ist nicht in jedem game optimal. ich hatte dir diesen als alternative empfohlen: http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VX279Q-LCD-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B00DRPYS5S  aber der von dir bestellte ist auf jeden fall ein gutes teil. mit 16:10 musst halt zusehn wie du zurecht kommst. wenn es keine doofen konsolenports sind hast du sogar mehr bild, da die auflösung ja enbenfalls höher ist mit 19x12. der treiber der grafikkarte kann wohl auch noch abhilfe schaffen, dann gibts halt schwarze balken oben und unten. also nochmal, ist eher suboptimal fürs zocken, aber kein problem im ernstfall und kann sogar mal besser sein.  hf


Was ist denn die "beste" Auflösung ? 16:9 ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. April 2014)

Ramarus schrieb:


> Was ist denn die "beste" Auflösung ? 16:9 ?


 
Es gibt keine "beste" Auflösung!
Es gibt nur die passende Auflösung und Gröse für den jeweiligen Anwendungsbereich.


----------



## GiZm0 (28. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Aber der Asus hat ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10... was ich persönlich doch nicht so cool finde...
> 
> Ich denke ich werd hier zugreifen:
> Dell UltraSharp U2414H, LED-Monitor schwarz/silber, DisplayPort,...
> ...





Bei dem LG hast halt nur VGA 1x, HDMI 2x

Beim Dell hast HDMI x2, DisplayPort x1, 4x USB-A, 1x USB-B


----------



## Negev (29. April 2014)

GiZm0 schrieb:


> Bei dem LG hast halt nur VGA 1x, HDMI 2x
> 
> Beim Dell hast HDMI x2, DisplayPort x1, 4x USB-A, 1x USB-B


 
Wieso bevorzugst du DVI? HDMI tuts doch auch? bzw. gibt es nicht auch Adapter für HDMI zu DVI?

Darüberhinaus brauch ich keine X Anschlüsse! Alles Beiwerk. Auch USB-Anschlüsse hab ich mehr als genung schon am Computer. Brauch nur ne Verbindung zum Computer...

Was halltet ihr von VA-Panels?
ASUS VN279QLB, 27" (90LM00E1-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
schaut auch nett aus...

oder doch den:
LG Electronics 27MP65HQ-P schwarz, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
FHD, 16:9, IPS, 5ms, 27 Zoll


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

> Wieso bevorzugst du DVI? HDMI tuts doch auch? bzw. gibt es nicht auch Adapter für HDMI zu DVI?


DVI überträgt genau wie HDMI und DP seine Signale digital. Der einzige Unterschied im Vergleich mit HDMI besteht darin, das bei HDMI zusätzlich noch der Sound mit übertragen wird.
Meiner Meinung nach ist HDMI eine "Wohnzimmerschnittstelle".


----------



## GiZm0 (29. April 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> DVI überträgt genau wie HDMI und DP seine Signale digital. Der einzige Unterschied im Vergleich mit HDMI besteht darin, das bei HDMI zusätzlich noch der Sound mit übertragen wird.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist HDMI eine "Wohnzimmerschnittstelle".


 

Ja bei mir liegt es daran das ich schon einige negativ erfahrungen gemacht habe mit HDMI am PC.
Wo es einfach rum spackt hat oder es Grafikprobleme gab.

Im Gegensatz zu DVI hatte ich nie ein Problem.
Kann aber sein das ich da der einzige bin.


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2014)

> Ja bei mir liegt es daran das ich schon einige negativ erfahrungen gemacht habe mit HDMI am PC.
> Wo es einfach rum spackt hat oder es Grafikprobleme gab.


Die Erfahrungen kommen mir bekannt vor. Kann ich daher durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stargazer (29. April 2014)

Ich möchte bezüglich HDMI einmal in den Raum werfen, dass es zumindest mit Nvidia-Karten nicht zu empfehlen ist, da der Farbraum beschnitten ist. Entweder erhält man ein kontrastarmes Bild, oder das vorhandene Signal wird auf den vollständigen RGB hochgerechnet und verliert dabei an Farbinformation. Bei 3dcenter wurde entsprechend darüber diskutiert. Wer die Wahl hat, sollte lieber auf DVI oder Displayport setzen.


----------



## orca113 (9. Mai 2014)

Darf ich mich einklinken?:

PRAD | Monitore | Hersteller Dell | Spezifikation: Datenblatt Dell P2414H

 wäre der was für mich der nen Full HD Monitor sucht gerade wegen so Games wie gelegentlich Shooter (von denen bin ich fast weg aber hin und wider juckts noch) und eher solcher dinge wie TESO  Deus Ex, Splinter Cell, AC und eben Adventures und Rollenspielen?

 Graka ist wie unten in der Signatur.

 Am liebsten hätte ich sowas wie den verlinkten aber in 23"


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2014)

Der Dell hat eigentlich 23,8".  

Falls du den Dell nicht willst, dann wäre da der Eizo noch auf dem Markt: Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK

Preis-Leistungstechnisch wäre noch der LG zu nennen: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


----------

